# LB FISHING GAME!!!



## REO (Jun 11, 2012)

*Hello Everyone.. This is the official thread of the monthly "GONE FISHING" Contest!*

Are we ready to have some FUN???






My husband LOVES to fish.. and he wants you to join him! Catch a SPECIAL SEAHORSE and you will win a prize!

*Here is HOW TO PLAY! Read carefully.*

*3 numbers have been PRE-SELECTED before the game started.*

THOSE NUMBERS DO NOT CHANGE DURING THE CONTEST!!!





The SAME pre-selected numbers stay the same until all 3 of those numbers have been guessed!

*Those numbers are somewhere from 1 to 100.*

SO! All you have to do is Each day Post ONE GUESS from 1 to 100.

ONE GUESS PER PERSON PER DAY (and per household) UNTIL ALL PRIZES HAVE BEEN WON.

(The winners will be posted in this thread)

IF you post numbers that have already been used, you will have wasted your guess.

If a number did not win before, it won't win the next day either LOL!

*So keep track of what others have already posted for your best chance to win!*

So post your one guess per day! A day is midnight to midnight CST.

*CLICK THIS LINK and see the great PRIZES we have for you to win!* 

*http://www.lilbeginnings.com/contest/*

If you win, be sure and thank the person who donated it! All these fun games can't happen without our generous donators!





If you'd like to donate a prize, please email Mary Lou.

The winners are:

#1 *Lil Timber Buck*

#2 *LindaL*

#3 *Castle Rock Miniatures*

When all the prizes are WON, this thread will be CLOSED.

Many, many thanks to the people that donated these nice prizes!!!

Robin, Mary Lou & the LB Team

So come on down to the LB Fishin' Hole and catch one of those special seahorses!

Let the FUN begin!





*READ THIS!!!!!!!!*

* *

* *

*All 3 winners are to email me their name and mailing address. All 3 names will be put in a jar and one name drawn out will get the either the "mystery prize" or one of the other 2 prizes. That is the most fair way I can think of!*

* *

* *

* *

*READ THIS TOO!!*

* *

*Anyone wanting to help Mary Lou and I keeping the fun games going by generously donating a prize, please contact myself or Mary Lou! We'd appreciate it!*


----------



## LindaL (Jun 11, 2012)

I'll start.....lol

16


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jun 11, 2012)

#51!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jun 11, 2012)

86


----------



## CASINO (Jun 11, 2012)

Mondays bait.........here Seahorsey...............

5


----------



## TPs flat rock acres (Jun 11, 2012)

25 for mondat


----------



## REO (Jun 11, 2012)

Not yet!


----------



## Tremor (Jun 11, 2012)

23!


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2012)

77 for me today, two lucky sevens together, come on!


----------



## ruffian (Jun 11, 2012)

It's my birthday = so double nickels! 55!!!


----------



## REO (Jun 11, 2012)

Not yet!

I think I need to try and rest in a little nap (rough time after my surgery) but I'll keep coming back to check!





Keep guessing!


----------



## sundancer (Jun 11, 2012)

Lets try 58

Julie

Victory Pass Stable

Maine


----------



## Royal Crescent (Jun 11, 2012)

24 for me today!


----------



## Mock2Farms (Jun 11, 2012)

72


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 11, 2012)

*17*


----------



## REO (Jun 11, 2012)

Not yet!!!


----------



## Renee (Jun 11, 2012)

Number 45 for Monday


----------



## atotton (Jun 11, 2012)

38 for monday


----------



## jessj (Jun 11, 2012)

32???


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jun 11, 2012)

MeMe,,, 84!!!!!!


----------



## MBhorses (Jun 11, 2012)

99


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Jun 11, 2012)

30!


----------



## mel (Jun 11, 2012)

For Monday.... make mine 33


----------



## REO (Jun 11, 2012)

*Lil Timber Buck* you got one! Email me[email protected]


----------



## BeeBopMini (Jun 11, 2012)

how about #10 ?


----------



## Renee (Jun 12, 2012)

Number 78 for Tuesday


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jun 12, 2012)

28 for Tues.


----------



## LindaL (Jun 12, 2012)

62 please


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Jun 12, 2012)

20 for Tuesday!


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jun 12, 2012)

94


----------



## BeeBopMini (Jun 12, 2012)

96


----------



## sea horses (Jun 12, 2012)

36


----------



## atotton (Jun 12, 2012)

12


----------



## REO (Jun 12, 2012)

Not yet!


----------



## Davie (Jun 12, 2012)

For Tuesday #15


----------



## Magic (Jun 12, 2012)

I'll take 27 for today.


----------



## CASINO (Jun 12, 2012)

Tuesday baiting the hook with

53


----------



## TPs flat rock acres (Jun 12, 2012)

59 tues


----------



## jessj (Jun 12, 2012)

40


----------



## REO (Jun 12, 2012)

Not yet!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 12, 2012)

14 for tuesday


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jun 12, 2012)

Trying again, 46.


----------



## madmax (Jun 12, 2012)

22


----------



## MBhorses (Jun 12, 2012)

tues 7


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Jun 12, 2012)

I just got last month's prize in the mail, and wanted to thank REO, Mary Lou, lil'beginnings and all involved! What a wonderful surprise! Thank you! This truely is one of the BEST miniature horse "families" out there!


----------



## atotton (Jun 12, 2012)

I agree with LittleBittyBritches, thanks to all the sponsors, REO, Mary Lou, and this wonderful website members.


----------



## Mock2Farms (Jun 13, 2012)

40 - Tues


----------



## Royal Crescent (Jun 13, 2012)

48


----------



## Renee (Jun 13, 2012)

Number 54 for Wednesday


----------



## REO (Jun 13, 2012)

not yet!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jun 13, 2012)

88 for Wed.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jun 13, 2012)

43 for Wednesday!


----------



## CASINO (Jun 13, 2012)

Baiting my Seahorse hook on Wednesday with 60


----------



## LindaL (Jun 13, 2012)

2 please


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 13, 2012)

74 for Wed Pls


----------



## atotton (Jun 13, 2012)

83 for wednesday


----------



## REO (Jun 13, 2012)

*LindaL* You got one!! Email me [email protected]

There's still one left to catch!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Jun 13, 2012)

REO said:


> *Hello Everyone.. This is the official thread of the monthly "GONE FISHING" Contest!*
> 
> Are we ready to have some FUN???
> 
> ...


My number today will be, 34


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Jun 13, 2012)

My number for today, Wensday June.13,2012 is: 34

I hope its lucky!


----------



## LindaL (Jun 13, 2012)

OMGosh...woohoo!!


----------



## Davie (Jun 13, 2012)

For Wednesday #67


----------



## REO (Jun 13, 2012)

Still one out there!


----------



## BeeBopMini (Jun 13, 2012)

80


----------



## madmax (Jun 13, 2012)

87


----------



## Cricket8 (Jun 13, 2012)

49? Is that how you play?


----------



## REO (Jun 13, 2012)

Yup guessing a number is how you play






Some people are wasting their guess by guessing numbers others have already used


----------



## MBhorses (Jun 13, 2012)

wed 95


----------



## Renee (Jun 14, 2012)

Number 73 for Thursday


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jun 14, 2012)

100 for Thurs.


----------



## atotton (Jun 14, 2012)

18 for thursday


----------



## CASINO (Jun 14, 2012)

Thursday - Baiting my seahorse hook with 90


----------



## BeeBopMini (Jun 14, 2012)

would like to guess #71 today


----------



## Cricket8 (Jun 14, 2012)

1? If that was guess already then I am completely blind.


----------



## REO (Jun 14, 2012)

Not yet!


----------



## Mock2Farms (Jun 14, 2012)

97


----------



## MBhorses (Jun 14, 2012)

thurs 3


----------



## Davie (Jun 14, 2012)

8 for Thursday (7 grandkids & 1 greatgrand).


----------



## REO (Jun 14, 2012)

not yet!


----------



## MBhorses (Jun 14, 2012)

REO said:


> not yet!


O MY I want revote LOL for today.


----------



## ROWIRA (Jun 14, 2012)

47


----------



## BeeBopMini (Jun 15, 2012)

I'm guessing #93 for my Lucky Friday guess


----------



## CASINO (Jun 15, 2012)

Baiting my Seahorse hook for Friday with 66


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jun 15, 2012)

98 for Fri. here fishy, fishy!


----------



## atotton (Jun 15, 2012)

fiday 68


----------



## Renee (Jun 15, 2012)

Number 31 for Friday


----------



## Davie (Jun 15, 2012)

64 for Friday


----------



## REO (Jun 15, 2012)

Not yet!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 15, 2012)

4 for Friday


----------



## madmax (Jun 15, 2012)

19


----------



## MBhorses (Jun 15, 2012)

friday I feeling lucky LOL 44


----------



## Renee (Jun 16, 2012)

Number 56 for Saturday


----------



## atotton (Jun 16, 2012)

69


----------



## BeeBopMini (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm guess #29


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jun 16, 2012)

#6 for Sat.


----------



## MBhorses (Jun 16, 2012)

sat 11


----------



## REO (Jun 16, 2012)

Not yet!


----------



## MBhorses (Jun 17, 2012)

Sunday

41


----------



## REO (Jun 17, 2012)

Not yet!

Come on guys......guess! Not many numbers left!!


----------



## izmepeggy (Jun 17, 2012)

Lucky #13


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jun 17, 2012)

16 for fathers day!


----------



## BeeBopMini (Jun 17, 2012)

My Father's Day guess is #70


----------



## atotton (Jun 17, 2012)

61 sunday


----------



## REO (Jun 17, 2012)

Not yet


----------



## Renee (Jun 17, 2012)

Number 37 for Sunday


----------



## Mock2Farms (Jun 17, 2012)

79


----------



## atotton (Jun 17, 2012)

Can I guess 91 for mon?


----------



## Cricket8 (Jun 18, 2012)

41


----------



## REO (Jun 18, 2012)

Aw



Some of you are picking numbers that were already picked.

Someone has to guess that last number! Only 18 numbers left! Come on guys!!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jun 18, 2012)

for Mon. 50


----------



## BeeBopMini (Jun 18, 2012)

I see him hiding under rock # 57


----------



## Davie (Jun 18, 2012)

OK Monday's guess is 85


----------



## REO (Jun 18, 2012)

Not yet!


----------



## Nakita (Jun 18, 2012)

Number 9?


----------



## CASINO (Jun 18, 2012)

Baiting my Seahorse hook with 75


----------



## Renee (Jun 18, 2012)

Number 26 for Monday


----------



## MBhorses (Jun 18, 2012)

monday 21


----------



## REO (Jun 18, 2012)

Not yet!


----------



## MBhorses (Jun 18, 2012)

REO said:


> Not yet!


I want another guess LOL


----------



## atotton (Jun 18, 2012)

39 tues


----------



## Renee (Jun 19, 2012)

Number 52 for Tuesday


----------



## madmax (Jun 19, 2012)

42


----------



## MBhorses (Jun 19, 2012)

35


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jun 19, 2012)

63


----------



## CASINO (Jun 19, 2012)

OK, only a couple left now.........

baiting my seahorse hook with 89


----------



## bullockcorner (Jun 19, 2012)

O.K, time for me to try again....# 81


----------



## happy appy (Jun 19, 2012)

I'm going with 89 for Tuesday


----------



## REO (Jun 19, 2012)

Only 4 numbers left!!!

Sorry happy appy, that number was used before





Someone has to find him soon!!!!!!!!


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Jun 19, 2012)

82


----------



## Davie (Jun 19, 2012)

Tuesday's guess 86


----------



## CASINO (Jun 19, 2012)

OH GEEZ..........only 2 left now...........has it gone this long before?


----------



## REO (Jun 19, 2012)

There's 3 numbers left. Davie picked one that was picked before.

Yes it has gone this way once before. Won't be long now LOL


----------



## Davie (Jun 19, 2012)

Drats


----------



## Nakita (Jun 19, 2012)

Number 92?


----------



## REO (Jun 19, 2012)

Two numbers left!!!! It's one or the other~ That was a hard hiding little booger!


----------



## Cricket8 (Jun 19, 2012)

76?


----------



## REO (Jun 19, 2012)

One number left! Ahhhhhhhhh!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jun 19, 2012)

According to my calculations that is it, all number have been played, and I didn't catch the little fishy, good luck to ever did.


----------



## REO (Jun 19, 2012)

This is your first play today and so YES the number was 65! EMAIL ME [email protected]

Congrats to our winners!

Everyone come back and play next month, the pond will be much smaller and easier to catch the little rascals!


----------



## Cricket8 (Jun 19, 2012)

Of course I play the wrong number. It is just my luck! Phooey!


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Jun 20, 2012)

REO said:


> *Lil Timber Buck* you got one! Email me[email protected]


 I am sooooo excited!!! I have been trying to win this thing since we first got Timber!!! YAY THANKS EVERYONE!!


----------



## REO (Jun 20, 2012)

I'll have the drawing and send out the prizes soon!!


----------



## elmerfudd21 (Jun 20, 2012)

90


----------



## REO (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry, game is over for now. Come back and play next month! We always play the middle of each month and there's always prizes to be won!!!!!

Thank you all for playing!


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Aug 2, 2012)

I just received my AWESOME GIFT!!!! I LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks so much Lilbeginnings and REO!!!!!


----------

